# Vape Gear Museum



## yuganp (18/1/15)

This is inspired by something that @Silver mentioned in one of of the threads about car to punches.

First of is the first ecig I purchased in early 2008. Pathetic battery life, flooding, juice in the mouth. Did not last for very long.



Next up is one of the early twisps that I also got in 2008.



I will post some other devices that I purchased over the years in the next few days/weeks that I have not given to others. I hate throwing away stuff.

This is for all the people that remember what a 306, 510, kr808d, 901 connections are. Have you gone through tea bags, foams, etc, to try to get a decent vape. @RevnLucky7 should remember this stuff. Do people still remember what joyetech or kangertech did for the market?

If you have any ancient devices, post it to this thread to show others the history of ecigs.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

Super thread @yuganp. Our own museum. Marvellous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/1/15)

We might have some cartos lying around somewhere.


----------



## kimbo (19/1/15)

yuganp said:


> This is inspired by something that @Silver mentioned in one of of the threads about car to punches.
> 
> First of is the first ecig I purchased in early 2008. Pathetic battery life, flooding, juice in the mouth. Did not last for very long.
> View attachment 19579
> ...


 @yuganp just to complete the setup of yours  some refills and a charger 
I bought these in 2010 i have no idea wy they still here, the cig-a-like is in file 13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley (19/1/15)

do not have any lying around, but this was the first egig i tried , also the 901 , screw driver which had its problems but was the first attempt and an ego style ecig


----------



## andro (19/1/15)

i do . i used to buy stuff from totally wicked in the uk 7 years ago. I just clean the garage and trow all the all stuff away. Started with 510 from them and after got that little box that hold the battery on one side and the atomizer on the other side . I think was called stick from janty


----------

